# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Zot, me ndihmo!

## Solomoni

Dje lexova disa psalme te Davidit ne Dhjaten e Re dhe gjeta frymezim. Keshtu shkrova nje lutje dhe lavderim se bashku. Stili i shkrimit eshte gati i njejte por rrjedha e mendimeve dhe fjalet jane te miat.

Kushtuar Perendise dhe pjesetareve te forumit orthodoks!

"Zot, me ndihmo"Zot, te kujtohet dita kur qenia ime tu fal ty. Cdo dite ti shkoje para meje dhe une heshtja, ti me kerkoje dhe une humbisja.
Por tani e njoha te verteten.Nuk humbas kurre se edhe nese humbas nje beteje te shpirtit tim luften prej teje fitoj.
Sepse une vij te trokas te porta jote dhe ti me gjindesh prane ditet e stuhishme.
Ti e njeh mire ankthin ne zemren time dhe frymemarrjen e rende dhe gjithe keto shkojne ne lot gezimi, kur ti me je prane.
Sepse ti o Zot me mbron nga e keqja e kurre nuk jam i vetem.Shpata ime eshte fjala jote, mburoja besimi te ty.
Te ty o Zot gjej prehje, te ty o Zot kam krijuar cerdhen e zemres sime. Mos e lere ate te shkaterrohet nga te shumtat e keqija.
Me jep force ne bindjet e besimit tim dhe te rrezatoje te te tjeret. Jashte mund te dukem i marre per boten, por brenda zemres per Perendine jam shembull i besimit te drejte.
Kush eshte e drejte Bota apo Perendia?
Nuk rresht se lavderuari emrin tend.
Atehere hape porten e Shtepise tende o Zot, sepse sherbetori yt edhe sot ka nevoje per ty.
Zot, me ndihmo!

----------


## malo666

Dua te pergezoje per faktin qe nuk ndrohesh ne shprehjen e ndjenjave te tua. Me pelqeu jashte mase, sidomos kjo pjesa ketu:




> Me jep force ne bindjet e besimit tim dhe te rrezatoje te te tjeret. Jashte mund te dukem i marre per boten, por brenda zemres per Perendine jam shembull i besimit te drejte.
> Kush eshte e drejte Bota apo Perendia?


Kjo vlen per c'do te krishtere ne kete bote, ku mediokriteti dhe materializmi vleresohen nje mije here me shume sesa dashuria dhe besimi ne Zot.

Gjithe te mirat,

malo666

----------


## Solomoni

Edhe une gjithashtu te falenderoje shume qe u tregove mirenjohes per ate c'ka lexove.

Zoti te bekofte dhe gjithe te mirat!

Solomoni per malo666.

----------


## Rroni01

Ndihmo, Zot, si m’ke ndihmue! Pesëqind vjet kishin kalue Çëse të buk'rën ketë Shqypni Turku e mbate në robni, krejt tu' e la t' mjerën në gjak, frymën tue ia xanun njak, e as tu' e lanë, jo, dritë me pa: kurr të keqen pa ia da: rrihe e mos e len me kja:

Ndihmona o Zot me Hirin Tend.

----------


## [Perla]

O zot, nqs ti ekziston , me gjithe madheshtine tende hyjnore vere doren ne zemer per masakren qe po i behet ketaj bote, nuk eshte shume o zot, te kerkosh paqe e drite per te jetuar ate jete qe na u fal .

----------


## arbereshi_niko

O Zot, te falem nderit per faktin qe na bere te mbijetojme si orthodhoks, sot pas kaq shekujsh, ku mund te perjetojme mundimin dhe sakrificen qe patriote dhe bashkekombes tane, kane bere qe ne te krenohemi duke mundur te ndjekim gjurmet e paraardhesve tane, gjysherve dhe stergjysherve.
Ki meshire dhe na ndihmo ne momente dobesie, ku keshtu te mundim e te adhurojme ne menyre te denje Emrin Tend, ku me mbeshtetjen e Shpirtit qe buron ne perjetesi nga Ty dhe me Dashurine e pasosur, te mund edhe te vdesim ( nese eshte nevoja ) si te krishtere te devote.

----------


## Bardhi

> Dje lexova disa psalme te Davidit ne Dhjaten e Re dhe gjeta frymezim. Keshtu shkrova nje lutje dhe lavderim se bashku. Stili i shkrimit eshte gati i njejte por rrjedha e mendimeve dhe fjalet jane te miat.
> 
> Kushtuar Perendise dhe pjesetareve te forumit orthodoks!
> 
> "Zot, me ndihmo"Zot, te kujtohet dita kur qenia ime tu fal ty. Cdo dite ti shkoje para meje dhe une heshtja, ti me kerkoje dhe une humbisja.
> Por tani e njoha te verteten.Nuk humbas kurre se edhe nese humbas nje beteje te shpirtit tim luften prej teje fitoj.
> Sepse une vij te trokas te porta jote dhe ti me gjindesh prane ditet e stuhishme.
> Ti e njeh mire ankthin ne zemren time dhe frymemarrjen e rende dhe gjithe keto shkojne ne lot gezimi, kur ti me je prane.
> Sepse ti o Zot me mbron nga e keqja e kurre nuk jam i vetem.Shpata ime eshte fjala jote, mburoja besimi te ty.
> ...


A ka diqka me te mire se keto shkrime. Njeriu per ndihmen e Zotit ka nevoj gjithemone, dhe ne meshiren dhe paqen e tij qofte qdo here njeriu.
Solomon perkezime per temen dhe suksese te reja, ne qdo ane.
=======================
JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY.

----------

